# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Apex refresh recursif dans interactive report

## somnix

Bonjour, 

j'ai un problme tout con dont je ne trouve pas la solution simple . 

J'ai un Interactive report dont je peux modifier les valeurs (champs text ou liste droulante) , quand je fais un changement je sauve le changement dans une collection afin de pouvoir la commiter seulement une fois que l utilisateur click sur SAVE. 

Jusque la ca roule. 

une de mes colonnes a comme couleur de fond une valeur qui dpend de la valeur d'une autre colonne 

ex 

IND | BRAND  | IND_COLOR
====================
toe | CANON | #FF0000
sc  | HP       | #00FF00

le fond de IND est la couleur de IND_COLOR.

C'est la que a se corse. si je change la couleur (liste droulante) , je sauve la valeur dans ma collection. 
Mais ensuite il faut que je fasse un refresh de la rgion , et que une fois ce refresh fait, jexcute le javascript qui colore la colonne.

le premier problme que je rencontre est que si je met une Action Dynamique (OnChange) sur la rgion qui va rafraichir la dite rgion ... il entre dans une boucle rcursive. 

j'ai test de changer l'Event Scope en le mettant  Once. Alors je n'ai plus d'appel rcursif mais je n'ais plus d'appel du tout apres.


pour ce qui est du javascript qui va colorer ma colonne , je pense qu une action dynamique "afterRefresh" de la rgion fonctionnera. Mais je ne sais pas encore vu que j ai jamais russi  passer outre cet appel rcursif

Je me demande si avec les options conditionnelles je ne pourrais mettre un flag au changement ... executer le refresh que si le flag=1 et le mettre a zero une fois le refresh fait.  Mais c'est vraiment du bricolage et je suis mme pas sur de la synchro des evenements. 


Est ce que qqn  une ide ???


merci pour votre aide

----------

